# Do you know the lyrics for this canon?



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

As far as I know, it is an anonymous English canon from the 17th century.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I know this as a Christmas song: Hey Ho Nobody's Home






 lyrics and canon parts.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks so much. Following your link I came across "Rose, rose", the one I was looking for. But I also found that some people sing what seem to be three canons sharing the same harmony ( Rose, Hey Ho, Oh Poor Bird).


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, that brings back memories because I did learn those Rose lyrics as a child also!


----------

